
Ask HN: I made a Covid-19 data visualization app, what else can I add to it? - evrimfeyyaz
I have created a web app that visualizes the COVID-19 data: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;covid19.evrim.io.<p>What would you recommend I add that would provide an interesting point of view that isn&#x27;t obvious by a simple plotting of the data?<p>For example, I show the exponential moving average of the new cases data, which makes it easier to see a mid-term trend.<p>I don&#x27;t want to add any forecasts, as I neither have the required background to do so nor do I believe that it&#x27;s a useful pursuit in most cases, as the situation is changing way too fast with way too many unknowns.
======
medialucky20
It looks neat. Specially, I liked the last graph (Overall), it gives the
volume of cases, status in a summary.

Just noticed - UK recoveries data looks incomplete. which data source are you
using?is it not present in your data source or govt not providing it to
public?

Just to add, at the beginning under "Latest cases" section adding 'Active
Cases' count along with other 3 counts(Confirmed , Deaths, Recoveries) will
give better idea on current status of the country.

is it possible to add another geographical graph showing top 5/10 countries
with color codes? I used filter to check whichever country data I want to see.
I would also like to know which countries have highest cases and maybe compare
two countries graph?

~~~
evrimfeyyaz
Thanks for the kind words!

> Just noticed - UK recoveries data looks incomplete. which data source are
> you using?is it not present in your data source or govt not providing it to
> public?

The data is from the Johns Hopkins University CSSE. Apparently the UK
government does not share recoveries data. There are other places that lacks
recoveries data, so I decided to add a small popover that explains it to the
user. If you go to the website now, and change the location to the UK, under
"Recoveries" it says "No Data," and hovering over the "Why?" below it shows an
explanation.

> Just to add, at the beginning under "Latest cases" section adding 'Active
> Cases' count along with other 3 counts(Confirmed , Deaths, Recoveries) will
> give better idea on current status of the country.

I have now added the active cases information. But it's not shown in a card
like the other three (it looks too crowded with four cards).

> is it possible to add another geographical graph showing top 5/10 countries
> with color codes? I used filter to check whichever country data I want to
> see. I would also like to know which countries have highest cases and maybe
> compare two countries graph?

I actually included a location comparison page at first, but then decided to
remove it. Comparing locations didn't seem too reliable to me for two reasons:

1\. The quality of the data between locations vary. 2\. As all the values are
total values for a given location, naturally places with bigger populations
tend to have bigger numbers. To counteract this, I needed to also calculate
per capita values, which would add some extra work, and I wasn't sure if
people really wanted to see it.

If there is enough people interested, I might add that. Also, the whole thing
is open source, here is the source:
[https://github.com/evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-in-
charts](https://github.com/evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-in-charts). If you are
interested in adding anything, you're more than welcome.

Thanks a lot for all your feedback, I really appreciate it. I added a few new
things based on what you said.

